# An "Odd" Anniversary



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

So - exactly 3 years' ago today I drove out to a deserted field in Derbyshire with 4 packets of assorted pills, a month's worth of anti-depressants and a bottle of whiskey - took the lot. I was so utterly exhausted, depressed, ill and out of control - I genuinely thought this was the only solution.I had probably, no certainly, the very, very worst 6 long, soul-searching weeks in a psychiatric unit, was on suicide watch for 2 weeks of that - poked and prodded and had torches shone in my face every 15 minutes, was not allowed to use a razor in the bath, had cardboard coathangers and was not allowed out of the unit without at least one responsible adult policing my every move.Now - I've just been "upped" to 14 hours work a week - probably doesn't sound a whole helluva lot for you busy chaps running full-time work - but its a bloody milestone for me - I take groups of up to 30 boisterous schoolkids around a mill once a week and since this have been to New York, Canada, Greece and numerous jolly trips to Ireland to have fun with my darling sis.Far more significantly - I've had 3 wonderful years with my family - watching my son gather independence, acquit himself through a gruesome court case, get an offer for uni - my girls flourish and mature.There are times - even now - where I have to catch my breath at the enormity of what so nearly could have been for me - but far more importantly - for those around me that I love and love me.For those who know my story - forgive the repetition - but if it just stops one person taking the drastic steps I took - I'll bang on about it til I'm 90. I intend to honour those who work in the field of mental health by doing a walk for charity around the bottom south west corner of Ireland with my sister - if we can get it up and running. I also hope to raise the issue on Radio 2's talk show with Jeremy Vine - I feel that strongly about getting people to talk about this still very stigmatised illness.For anyone even dipping their toe in the dreadful waters of mental illness - PLEASE TAKE HEART - there is always a way out of the mire - promise.Sue


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Sue, I for one would like to applaud you for the person you are. You have helped many people on here, me included, and, although none of us do what we do for THANKS, we all have our own personal battles to overcome. Congratulations on your anniversary - we are all extremely glad that you have been here for the last 3 years, and hope you continue inspiring, and having fun and laughs, with us all for many years to come. (Anyway, anyone that laughs at my jokes can't be all bad!)I know exactly what you mean about helping just one person...I feel like that about my blod doning. Apart from the fact it is something you can do when you have IBS, I find it emmensly satisfying and rewarding. It's my way of being able to give something back to everyone else - I'm not just a malingerer! I make concerted efforts to donate as often as I can. If I have helped just 1 person then it has been worth it.Baz


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks hun.Sue xxx


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

(One for every year.)Being your friend is the best thing that ever came of my IBS. (I'm so glad I had it??)Well, anyway, Three Cheers for you.Marco


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you darling - me too. Your friendship is one of the very nicest things to have happened in these last 3 years.Sue


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Sue thanks so much for the story, it really shows there is hope to getting better when you have a mental illness.I'm so pleased you are doing so well and thank you for the hopeful story. I hope you continue to have great health and thanks for all your support on here, you really are a great person


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh bless thanks Kat - though I'm often not a great person - I think I drive my family potty - still, as I've said - if this shows folk at the bottom that there is hope to get to the top with persistence and bloody hard work - well, my job is done.Sue


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((((((((((((((((Sue)))))))))))))))))You are an inspiration and the Poster Child for HOPE.All the best alwaysBQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks BQ. What a lovely thing to say.Sue xxx


----------

